# Trouble mounting samba shares: no such device [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I've spent all day on this. Now I'm giving up and appealing for help, even though I know I'm going to kick myself when someone points out the obvious, whatever that turns out to be. 

I'm having trouble mounting shares. I've emerged samba on my server. I've done smbpasswd -a username. This is my /etc/samba/smb.conf:

```

[global]

   workgroup = DEFDRAGON

   server string = Samba Server

   security = user

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   dns proxy = no 

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[/var/www]

   comment = Web Root

   path = /var/www

   read only = no

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   valid users = audiodef,root

```

This is as simple as I need it to be. I just want to share /var/www so I can mount it and access my web files on another machine and edit them in Bluefish (my server is headless and I don't want to have to edit everything via ssh in nano, especially when I need to flip around between many files while working). 

Samba starts without complaint. I have a /home/audiodef/Bach dir ready to mount on. I try to mount with

```

mount -t cifs -o username=audiodef,password=(password) //192.168.1.7/var/www home/audiodef/Bach

```

And I get

```

retrying with upper case share name

mount error(6): No such device or address

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)

```

There is in fact such a device and there is in fact such an address. I can ping 192.168.1.7, ssh in, open sites hosted on that machine in my browser. Samba is the one thing that isn't doing what I expect. 

So... what did I miss?

----------

## Jaglover

You have a server running Linux (or anything POSIX). You have a desktop running Linux, I assume? You could use CIFS, no doubt. But natural solution would be NFS. I have similar setup and using SAMBA never crossed my mind.

----------

## albright

what does smbclient -L remote-server reveal?

----------

## cwr

Is audiodef in both passwd files?  I _think_ that's a requirement, but I'm not sure.  I've never

seen the upper-case sharename messagel, but there are several upper/lower case settings in

smb.conf which would be worth checking.

I find smb/cifs pretty useful, since pretty much everything can handle it, but there was a recent

outburst of flakeyness (files not transferring  correctly, and so on) between new and old

versions of Samba, so you might want to make sure all the version numbers are the same.

Will

----------

## audiodef

Still don't know what's going on with samba, but...

Username/password was on both machines. Same error still thrown. 

smbclient -L shows expected info on remote system.

I found several hits for the error I've been having, but no solution that seemed to apply to me. Most of those involved Windows, and in my house Windows has it's place - a lowly serf for playing games, not allowed to connect to the net.   :Twisted Evil: 

So I checked out NFS and within 60 seconds, I had it working.   :Very Happy: 

Buh-bye Slamba.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

